

Private jet start-ups trending? PrivateFly raises £2 million - maxbrown
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/09/28/private-jet-booking-network-privatefly-com-raises-2-million/

======
joshuahays
This may be in part due to the prices of private jets going through the floor
and owners are unable to continue trading up or selling them. I know someone
with a Citation II that went from 3 million to less than 1 million in just two
years. Jets don't typically drop that much that quickly. I imagine that the
owners may want to begin chartering them to help pay for the dead weight?

